# mod_ruid2 - posix 1003.1e



## IT_Architect (Aug 7, 2013)

I've read that FreeBSD cannot run mod_ruid2 because it is not POSIX 1003.1e compliant.  That's pretty serious.  Is that true?

Thanks!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 8, 2013)

POSIX 1003.1e is a withdrawn standard from 1997, which wanted to define the POSIX API of access control lists.

FreeBSD, like many other OS, implemented ACLs using this abandoned standard as a basis, however there are subtle differences. The FreeBSD implementation is documented in a couple of man pages, see posix1e(3) and acl(3)() and the various references in its SEE ALSO sections.

I wrote a cross-platform tool in C for Mac OS X and FreeBSD which had to deal with ACLs and extended attributes, and as a matter of fact, I had to write some platform dependent glue code (perhaps 100 lines) to address the differences.

So, I guess, the problem is not that POSIX 1003.1e doesn't exist on FreeBSD but that it may be somewhat different from the Linux implementation. I assume, this is nothing that could not be ironed out with a 100 lines of glue code.


----------



## IT_Architect (Aug 8, 2013)

> So, I guess, the problem is not that Posix 1003.1e doesn't exist on FreeBSD but that it may be somewhat different from the Linux implementation. I assume, this is nothing that could not be ironed out with a 100 lines of glue code.


That has been most helpful.  About the only thing I can do then is encourage someone in the project to do that.

Thanks!


----------

